# Our Meyer's Parrot



## Stef41 (Aug 29, 2010)

I was going through some recent pictures I'd taken of my animals and thought I'd hop on here to show off our beautiful Meyer's Parrot!

His name is Sligh. He's such a sweetheart and quite the looker! :mrgreen: 

(The two at the end are our Cockatiels, Cawly and Cheyanne)


----------



## Beazer (Sep 3, 2010)

He looks like quite a character lol. Definitely a happy bird lol. I use to have lesser sulphur crested cockatoo named Georgy. He always had that look and he would get out of his cage at night and hop about 40ft through the kitchen and up the hallway to my room saying "here kitty kitty" and making kiss noises chasing the cats. Then he would climb up my bed on top of me and say "Georgy" until i woke up to pet him and put him on his perch to sleep with me lol. After about 8yrs though and we moved, something caused him to get crazy and started attacking me everytime I went near him, but other people he'd love. I ended up giving him to a good friend who Georgy really liked. I miss him but I dont know where I went wrong :/. Awesome cockatiels too. I love birds.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 3, 2010)

Meyer's parrot huh? Go Gators!!! Nice birds btw :-D


----------



## Stef41 (Sep 3, 2010)

Awww, I'm sorry things didn't work out for you and Georgy! :cry: 

Those stories are SO cute, though! He sounds like an incredible bird!

Do you have any pics of him? I'd love to see!!


----------

